# Update Post #14 - Lucky - NMR's newest little guy



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, today, instead of taking Tessa to the Pet Expo and letting her strut her stuff for the second day in a row, Mary Palmer asked me to go meet a couple who decided to surrender their dog to rescue. I met them in Indiana and then took him up to Mary in Arlington Heights - this little guy had no "meat" on him whatsoever. I've never seen a creature this emaciated and still alive. He was dirty, smelly, and absolutely one of the sweetest little dudes you ever met. When we took him out of the carrier, his tail was up, his eyes were bright and alert and he just wanted to see everything that was going on. His skin appears to be green in places, as if they dyed him green for St. Patty's day! :angry: In the pic below, you can see just how dirty his paws are - the rest of his hair is probably white from trying to get the green dye out. I don't want to know what they used:angry::angry::angry:

His former owners claimed he wouldn't eat for them which is why he was so skinny. During the last half hour of the Pet Expo, he drank a bowl of water and ate a bowl of food, so whatever was keeping him from eating, it wasn't a desire to eat. :blink:

Anyway, we decided his name was "Lucky" and he will be heading for the vet first thing in the morning. Here's his pic from when I delivered him to Mary. Now, excuse me while I go hug my girls and cry just a bit.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He's a little cutie pie...so glad he is with rescue now. Hard to see how skinny he is because of his fur. But I can just imagine  He's in good hands now


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Bless you for taking care of Lucky.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Very sweet of you to lend a helping hand to this little guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww! Which expo? I saw the fashion show of rescues on Saturday at the super pet expo in VA.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad Lucky is in good hands now. 

Why people dye their pets is just so beyond me!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to read that Lucky is in good loving hands now 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

At least they had the good sense to put him in rescue. Now he has a chance for a wonderful life.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Maggie. You're the best, my friend. Lucky is extremely lucky for meeting you.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo

The owners should be locked up for abuse, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hah, like he wouldn't eat... :angry:

Well, at least Lucky's in good hands now. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so happy that he is going to get the help he needs poor baby !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for helping the poor soul!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you were able to help out wih Lucky. I'm sure this will be the beginning of a lucky new life.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I got an update today from Mary Palmer - Lucky's been in the hands of the rescue for 10 days now - he's gained a full pound and has gotten rid of some parasites. He is perfectly healthy otherwise! He's in his new foster home and has a lot of work to do in terms of socialization since he was basically locked in a bathroom, but we are all very confident he'll do just fine and find a fur-ever home soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So great to hear good news. Will keep thinking of you and praying for you.:wub:


----------

